# Rams doing well



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

My Rams are doing very well and they have all started to spawn with the season change. Here are some picktures of my current stock.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Charley, are those Golden x Electric Blues ? They look neat.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

will you be selling them anytime soon? they look amazing.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> Hi Charley, are those Golden x Electric Blues ? They look neat.


Yes will they are F2 from a cross. A male electric blue was crossed with a gold female. The result was a spawn that was all a metalic blue. A spawn from a pair of them gave a mix of blue metalic, gold powder blue, and electric blue. A spawn from an electric blue pair has resulted in 100% electric blue. That spawn is now a half inch long. A fellow on Aquabid has been doing the same thing with the same excellent results. They are a stronger much healthier and larger ram than the Asian imports that don't survive.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Jsu said:


> will you be selling them anytime soon? they look amazing.


Most of that spawn has gone through my dealer customers. I do have a few extra pairs that I have kept that I do not need. They are large and ready to breed.

PM sent.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought so, it really looks quite striking with the front gold and the back blue.

So are there five colour variants now?
-Regular "Natural/Wild"
-Golden Ram
-Electric blue
-Metallic blue
-Gold powder blue

I've PMed you.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

what is the difference in physical appearance between the metalic and the electric blue. can you post more pics. I just love looking at them.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Jsu said:


> what is the difference in physical appearance between the metalic and the electric blue. can you post more pics. I just love looking at them.


The Metalic Blue Rams can grow a bit larger than Electric Blue. Of coarse all my breeders grow larger than most rams due to a rich diet. The colour of the scales are a bit different. The last picture is a metalic blue male.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting my hand on some of these if you have them available. such a nice looking group...


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

adrenaline said:


> I wouldn't mind getting my hand on some of these if you have them available. such a nice looking group...


PM sent as to what is available.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for this Metallic Blue Ram pair!









(Male)


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

None for sale at present time.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am bringing in some Electric Blue Rams from the US in a week or so. I lost all of the ones I had to a heater malfunction. If anyone is interested in grabbing these unique blue color rams, let me know and I can increase my order.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The price on the rams I am getting will be $20 each. They are expensive if you don't find someone who is breeding them. I am still trying to find the person who had them at the auction, but have had NO luck tracing the breeder.

I am just going to buy the US stock anyway, so let me know if you want any.


----------

